# Mountain Vista vs. Branson at The Meadows



## okkid (Jan 19, 2015)

Would like to get opinions from fellow owners on their preference between Wyndham Mountain Vista and Wyndham Branson at the Meadows.  Looking at possibly planning a vacation for my family of 5 (3 boys between ages 2 and 7).  Points seem to be same for 2 brm delux.  Trying to get a feel for which resort is nicer and which has more amenities geared towards kids.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 19, 2015)

This question has been brought up many times in the past and I'll mention again that the TUG review section is messed up regarding the Branson Wyndham resorts.

First, they're both very nice - Mt Vista and Meadows.  With kids, I'd recommend Mt. Vista over Meadows because I feel the clubhouse is a little nicer.  For adults, we prefer Branson Meadows.  We like the layout of the resort better at Meadows.  One thing I don't like about Mt. Vista is the overhead noise that has happened twice to us in the past.  Both of these are right across the street from each other.

The third Branson Wyndham resort is the Falls.  I would recommend avoiding that one, if you can choose one of the other two Wyndhams instead.


----------



## 55plus (Jan 19, 2015)

I can't speak on Mt. Vista, we've only stayed at The Meadows and loved it. When in Branson we never spend much time at the resort other than to sleep and eat breakfast. We love Branson and spent most of our time at the shows. There is a lot there for the kids to do too...


----------



## puppymommo (Jan 19, 2015)

You don't say what time of year you are going. Both resorts have indoor pools, but the one at Mountain Vista is larger. I think MV has a larger outdoor pool as well.  At least one of the MV outer pools is heated during the shoulder months, can't remember what month I was there when kids were swimming in the heated pool but the unheated was too cold.

I have stayed at both Meadows and MV multiple times.  I agree with another poster, both are nice and I think you would be happy at either. With kids you might prefer MV because I think their amenities/activities are slightly better.

They do offer a shuttle between the two resorts and at check in will give you a brochure of both resorts of activities for the week. You can use amenities and activities of either resort.  They are not exactly across the street but close to it, a very easy drive. Not a safe road to cross on foot. 

The check in is the same place for either resort, at the Meadows.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## RACN22 (Jan 19, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> This question has been brought up many times in the past and I'll mention again that the TUG review section is messed up regarding the Branson Wyndham resorts.
> 
> First, they're both very nice - Mt Vista and Meadows.  With kids, I'd recommend Mt. Vista over Meadows because I feel the clubhouse is a little nicer.  For adults, we prefer Branson Meadows.  We like the layout of the resort better at Meadows.  One thing I don't like about Mt. Vista is the overhead noise that has happened twice to us in the past.  Both of these are right across the street from each other.
> 
> The third Branson Wyndham resort is the Falls.  I would recommend avoiding that one, if you can choose one of the other two Wyndhams instead.



Why wouldn't you recommend the Falls? Was gonna stay there since required less points? Would be our first trip using our points. Thanks


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 19, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> The third Branson Wyndham resort is the Falls.  I would recommend avoiding that one, *if you can choose one of the other two Wyndhams instead*.





RACN22 said:


> Why wouldn't you recommend the Falls? Was gonna stay there since required less points? Would be our first trip using our points. Thanks



The Falls resort is decent.  I just said choose Mt. Vista or Meadows over the Falls, if you can.  

The location and the grounds of the resort are better at Mt. Vista and/or Meadows.  The Falls has an outdoor pool but no other amenities.  It's a very plain resort.  The checkin for the Falls is at the Meadows resort.  If you stay at the Falls you're allowed to use the facilities at the Meadows and/or Vista so that makes it a little better - it's about a 5 or 10 minute drive depending on the traffic.


----------



## bobgolf (Jan 19, 2015)

We spent a week at the Meadows in July with our 10 year old grand daughter. She had plenty of things to choose from at the activity center.  Branson has plenty of activities for children, and  she enjoyed her week with us.     We  would return again to the Meadows with grandkids. The Meadows is a very nice resort but does get noisy with all the kids during the summer. It worked for us since she met kids every time we were at the pool(s) or at an activity.


----------



## okkid (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for the great feedback.  We are potentially looking at mid summer.  Great to know that whichever resort you choose that you have access to both resorts amenities.  Just started looking at things to do there and I think if we do go we'll go to Silver Dollar City, The Toy Museum and the Butterfly Palace and to the lake for a day.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi!

We stayed at Mt. Vista this past Thanksgiving week (2014).  Our kids loved the Activities center. They had an indoor pool at the basement sauna, hot tub.  On the main level they have billiards/pool table, pingpong, some cards, and others.

We spent 2 days in Silver Dollar City (An Old Time Christmas @ Silver Dollar City), A Dixie Family Christmas @ Dixie Stampede Dinner & Show, Fish Hatchery, Table Rock Dam, Nature Walks, Grand Country's Amazing Pets Show, Promised Land Zoo (groupon).  

We also just visited the facades for photo ops (but didn't go inside) the Hollywood Wax Museum, Titanic Museum, Ripley's Believe it or Not, etc.

We enjoyed our stay and would most likely come back in the future.


----------

